# British husband & Venezuelan Wife, Visa Rules



## George2017 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm a British citizen, married to my Venezuelan wife, and she came to the UK on a marriage visitor visa.
I do not have a job earning over £22,400/year to fulfil the UK spouse visa requirements.

I am now in Spain, trying to find work, 

My question is, does my wife still need a visa to enter Spain, or can she travel there freely as the wife of a European citizen?
Also, I may try IRELAND. Will she need a visa to join me there too, or is it not required (as shes's the wife of a European citizen)?

Obviously, we love each other, and want to be together.... wherever it may be.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with many things, the answer is "it depends."

Family reunification in the EU: your family's residence rights - Your Europe is the EU page on family rights for EU citizens living in any EU country other than their own.

The "trick" is that many EU countries require that the EU national be "established" in order to allow their spouse or other family members to join them in the country. Usually they require that the EU national have a job, or some steady income source (like a pension) or be studying. Someone looking for work may not be considered actually resident in the country - at least not for more than the 90 days when they would be eligible to receive their unemployment benefits from their home country.

You may want to ask in the Spanish forum here what the precise requirements are for obtaining a residence permit for your non-EU spouse. At a minimum, she will need to enter the EU country "legally" which usually means on a Schengen visa (unless she's from a country that can obtain a 90 day Schengen visa on entry (i.e. as a stamp in the passport).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

